# 200 vs. 240???



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Ok, before you automatically say '240's are the best' since you own one, please give me your honest oppinion and facts about the cars.

Ok, I'm really into Nissan's and want to buy another one. Right now I have a B13 GA16 Sentra with a few mods (timing, CAI), but I am looking to upgrade. I know a lot about Sentra's and the different models engines and platforms, but I want to lean more towards the 200 or 240. 

The problem is, I know very little about the engines/aftermarket parts for them. What would any of you recommend? Which has the best record for not having mechanical problems, and of course, power (hp/tq)? I'm researching them right now but I figured I would post this for the experts to answer. THanks a lot people. 

Long live Nissan


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

well people usually choose the 240sx because of its rear wheel drive platform. the 200sx is a light a higher revving car (more like a civic or integra). It still boils down to a matter of preference, but in the end the 240sx has more characteristics of a sports car as opposed to the 200sx. now if you were talking about a BRITISH 200sx,  that would be a lil different


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

I agree... Both cars can be made to handle extremely well, but the RWD platform of the 240 wins most people over (including me). Did they put the SR20DE in a 200sx here? (I know they did for several years..) I believe if you had that motor you could hold your own against a 240 hp/tq wise with mods. But the extra .8 litres of the KA will tear on a GA16.


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

Sykikchimp said:


> *I agree... Both cars can be made to handle extremely well, but the RWD platform of the 240 wins most people over (including me). Did they put the SR20DE in a 200sx here? (I know they did for several years..) I believe if you had that motor you could hold your own against a 240 hp/tq wise with mods. But the extra .8 litres of the KA will tear on a GA16. *


the USDM SE-R's came with the SR20DE, which will handle a LOT of boost in stock trim.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

The bluebird FWD SR20DET is always an option too. I have a friend that wants to put one of those into his dads G20 when his dad is done with it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

for what it's worth, i used to have a Z32 NA that i would run at the track. now i have a 98 240se w/lsd/prokit/tokico/kosei k-1's/dunlop sport8000 225 rubber/5zigen exhaust/fstb/k&n plate filter and i will be turning faster laps than the Z did this season. i don't particularly think the 200sx could be made that fast with simple modifications like that. but hey, i've never had one so i don't know.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

240 = Real Wheel Drive. As soon as Im done with my classic project, 240 here I come


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Post this question to the Sentra forums and you will get opposite responses. It's just basic opinion. Personallyl, I'd rather have the 200SX. Maybe it's because I've had one before. Ofcourse, it's FF, but it does have the SR20DE, which is stronger than the KA24DE in stock form. The 200SX can be built to handle just as well as a built 240SX, and it can be built to hold *more* power (for the price). But, FR is more fun to play with. But like I said, ask this in the Sentra forum and see the responses.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

My friend owns a 92' 240 w/custom CAI, a universal muffler and has about 100k+ miles. For fun, he wants to race my 98' 200sx GA16 w/HS CAI, Stromung cat-back exhaust w/about 40K miles, both manual. How would my car match up against his?


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

The 200SX will get it's ass handed to it. The GA16DE is very slow compared to the 240sx. The 200SX with the SR20DE will run very similar in straight line performance given the same mods. But the GA16 is much slower.


----------

